# I didn't notice a "test" board...



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

So please excuse me while I see if I can post a picture of two of my cars.


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*Don't need one here*

If you submit a new thread, at the bottom you get to submit new thread or preview post. 
If a reply, at the bottom you get to submit reply or preview reply. 
If you screw up you get to edit it.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Don't need one here*



Ron Stygar said:


> *If you submit a new thread, at the bottom you get to submit new thread or preview post.
> If a reply, at the bottom you get to submit reply or preview reply.
> If you screw up you get to edit it. *


And if you really screw up, you can delete it.:eeps:


----------

